# Black panther on video in north Georgia, yes black panther



## Dhall2532

I was hunting at burnt pine plantation and had a doe in my field, all of a sudden I noticed two black animals stocking my doe 250 yards out a mom and a cub black panther. They worked their way down towards the doe then the mom laid in the wheat and the cub ran down the road towards me and the doe. It was unreal


----------



## six

Oh boy.  First post and I see everything but the video.    Hmmmm?  You got everyone fooled.


----------



## bhdawgs

where is the video?


----------



## doenightmare




----------



## Dhall2532

Email me and I will email you video will not let me post on here from my iphone hallmark.dustin@yahoo.com


----------



## Offroadtek

Have you ever hunted ducks by chance?


----------



## T.P.

Awesome!


----------



## six

Dhall2532 said:


> Email me and I will email you video will not let me post on here from my iphone hallmark.dustin@yahoo.com



Does your Mom know your playing on the internet with her phone?


----------



## Dhall2532

Well I am 24 married and have a one year old son and my mother has passed, so no I guess she doesn't.


----------



## Dhall2532

Tracy, please post video when you get it in your email


----------



## kmckinnie

I guess I have more trapping to do, Just when you think you gottem all........


----------



## T.P.




----------



## bilgerat

wow, great video


----------



## stringmusic

I believe you.


----------



## six

kmckinnie said:


> I guess I have more trapping to do, Just when you think you gottem all........



Better get the big trap for that one.  

The Georgia woods is a scary place, especially during deer season.


----------



## mattech

I knew they were real.


----------



## Jeff C.

I didn see no courthouse steps.


----------



## pnome

Well, I can tell it's a black four legged animal.  That's about it.


----------



## Dhall2532

This is the cub. The mom was 60 yards in wheat they were hunting together. The cub was coming down road to scare the doe towards the mom. I ended up shooting the doe because I had about a 500 yard walk to the truck. I don't know why anyone would make it up I have been hunting since I was 6, I know what I saw and the owner of burnt pine which is a very well respected hunting camp that's been open for 50 years has had multiple hunters including himself have encounters with some, I am the first with a video. He heard a Rumor that a man was buying black panthers on the black market and raising them and let them out before he died.


----------



## BornNRaised

They are out there....


----------



## tkyklr1

Get you kids in the house!!!


----------



## mattech

tkyklr1 said:


> Get you kids in the house!!!



Hide yo kids, Hide yo wife


----------



## mark-7mag

Well that does it. I'm now a believer !


----------



## peanutman04

I wish I would have thought to video the last one I saw. Good job! And don't listen to these naysayers!


----------



## bfriendly

I thought I saw one out back......I got the TC Set up, but dont get anything but a Neighbors dog


----------



## godogs57

Beautiful little kitty cat...but no black panther...if it was, well, I'm a Chinese rocket pilot...


----------



## jesnic

Burnt Pine Plantation down in Newborn? They  have quail, pheasant, deer and also do weddings. Ladies, watch your step


----------



## jakefarmer19

killem!


----------



## BornNRaised

Then stuff it! 


J/k  I would love for them to thrive- so I can get one mounted chasing a doe with a turkey flying away from both of them lol


----------



## GA DAWG

Id have shot that thang. That's a fact! Then Id have shot mama. Then if doe was still there. Id have shot her to.


----------



## Bpruitt

GA DAWG said:


> Id have shot that thang. That's a fact! Then Id have shot mama. Then if doe was still there. Id have shot her to.



That would have been about all a man could do if he was surrounded like that. It would've scared me.


----------



## Splitbrow

If you say its true enough times it must be!


----------



## snake reaper

Dang


----------



## dtala

I just wasted three minutes of my life I cannot get back.....


----------



## Palmetto

Dhall2532 said:


> . I ended up shooting the doe because I had about a 500 yard walk to the truck..



While there were, not 1 but 2, black panthers in front of you.

This is hilarious. 

I love the internet.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I woulda been terrified. I have a couple of those that live on my porch, and they can scratch you pretty good if you make 'em mad.


----------



## T.P.

GA DAWG said:


> Id have shot that thang. That's a fact! Then Id have shot mama. Then if doe was still there. Id have shot her to.



We need a "Like" button sooo bad on here!


----------



## Nugefan

NCHillbilly said:


> I woulda been terrified. I have a couple of those that live on my porch, and they can scratch you pretty good if you make 'em mad.



your are tame so they don't count ...


----------



## Whitetailfreak23

It's a house cat lol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

There is the proof, about time someone got it on vid.


----------



## shakey gizzard

I sawed 1 wonce!


----------



## Dhall2532

Again, I have no reason to make this up. What am I gaining by making this story up? Nothing. This recording is on an iphone so the cat is bigger than what it appears. Some of the comments are ridiculous because again, it's not like I am gaining anything from sharing this. If there is no panthers in the state of Georgia, then why are there laws that we can't shoot them? Believe what you want but it was a mom and a cub, hunting together.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dhall2532 said:


> Again, I have no reason to make this up. What am I gaining by making this story up? Nothing. This recording is on an iphone so the cat is bigger than what it appears. Some of the comments are ridiculous because again, it's not like I am gaining anything from sharing this. If there is no panthers in the state of Georgia, then why are there laws that we can't shoot them? Believe what you want but it was a mom and a cub, hunting together.



Man, it's a black housecat. I thought you were joking, but it appears that you're serious?  That is a housecat, plain and simple. You can tell how big it is by comparing it to the grass and weeds. Looks about 10# and less than a foot tall. Even without a size reference, the body-head-tail ratios are all housecat, not anything like a leopard or jaguar, which are the only big cats on earth with a black color phase, and they don't live here.

And btw, panthers aren't black. They're brown/grayish/tawny colored. The law you're referring to is to protect the eastern cougar/florida panther/painter/puma. There never has been a black one in existence. They're all panther colored.


----------



## Dhall2532

A Florida panther is black.


----------



## Nicodemus

Dhall2532 said:


> A Florida panther is black.





No, they`re not. Never in recorded history has a Florida panther nor a mountain lion been black.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Dhall2532 said:


> A Florida panther is black.



Where in the world do you get that idea? Never, ever, in recorded history been a confirmed black one.  A Florida panther is just a regional subspecies of mountain lion/cougar/puma. They're the same color as all mountain lions. Go do a google image search for Florida panther.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Dhall2532 said:


> Again, I have no reason to make this up. What am I gaining by making this story up? Nothing. This recording is on an iphone so the cat is bigger than what it appears. Some of the comments are ridiculous because again, it's not like I am gaining anything from sharing this. If there is no panthers in the state of Georgia, then why are there laws that we can't shoot them? Believe what you want but it was a mom and a cub, hunting together.



I agree. I hope you have a live trap set. We need to show these nay sayers.


----------



## Jeff C.

Nicodemus said:


> No, they`re not. Never in recorded history has a Florida panther nor a mountain lion been black.



Like I said, I didn see no courtroom steps.


----------



## Nicodemus

Jeff C. said:


> Like I said, I didn see no courtroom steps.





My challenge has stood on this forum longer than most have been members here. It still stands, and nobody will ever see it happen.  


I`m waitin` patiently...


----------



## bhdawgs

Nicodemus said:


> My challenge has stood on this forum longer than most have been members here. It still stands, and nobody will ever see it happen.
> 
> 
> I`m waitin` patiently...




Is this ol' boy serious Nic?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Join date=rookie


----------



## godogs57

Notice it's always the city slickers that live/hunt in the most populated area of the state that see these animals. Good Lord....

Tell em Nic!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Migmack said:


> I agree. I hope you have a live trap set. We need to show these nay sayers.



Friskies would be good to put in there for bait.


----------



## godogs57

Dhall2532 said:


> A Florida panther is black.



Sorry, this comment just discredited your entire assertion.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

NCHillbilly said:


> Friskies would be good to put in there for bait.



Meow mix works better.


----------



## Jeff C.

Nicodemus said:


> My challenge has stood on this forum longer than most have been members here. It still stands, and nobody will ever see it happen.
> 
> 
> I`m waitin` patiently...





You better tell that Hillbilly up thar in Norf Karlina to pen them things up then....we liable to have an outbreak and they start pilin up.


----------



## Palmetto

These threads just amaze me.

If you are going to make up tales about big cats in GA at least make them about regular colored cats that somehow, might, could be, maybe, a some point, shoulda, my cousin saw one, swear, in GA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olcowman

bhdawgs said:


> Is this ol' boy serious Nic?



If he is, and he appears to be... then someone really needs to go with him when he's a toting a gun?


----------



## mesena man

Where is the rest of the video?


----------



## PappyHoel

There should be a law against filming vertical with your iPhone.  I think there was a big foot in the background stalking the panther.


----------



## Throwback

Dhall2532 said:


> . It was unreal



Yes it was


T


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Our panthers are pink!


----------



## six

Buck killers Wife said:


> Our panthers are pink!



Now I saw one of those on TV.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

http://news.yahoo.com/snow-leopards-photographed-1st-time-uzbekistan-234246316.html

See... It's hard to get pics of rare cats.


----------



## snookdoctor

Sorry I had a fight in the middle of your black panther party.


----------



## The Original Rooster

That right there was one of these right here.


----------



## Old Crusty

Amazing how some people will lie long enough that they start believing their own lies. Clearly a housecat. But they keep on trying.


----------



## the HEED!

why didnt you make an X with your finger after seeing it? My grand dad always told me to mark an X in the air if a black cat crosses your path. Its bad luck if you dont, meeeee-yoooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## alligood729

I saw a panther in Ga, and you can't make me believe any different....it was in Snellville......at Yellow River Game Ranch......


----------



## rrbgtt

kentuckyheadhunter said:


> join date=troll



fify


----------



## ts3600

NCHillbilly said:


> Where in the world do you get that idea? Never, ever, in recorded history been a confirmed black one.  A Florida panther is just a regional subspecies of mountain lion/cougar/puma. They're the same color as all mountain lions. Go do a google image search for Florida panther.



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!   No such thing!


----------



## snookdoctor

Dhall2532 said:


> A Florida panther is black.



Please use the Google, and then join us in laughing at your comment.


----------



## NCHillbilly

alligood729 said:


> I saw a panther in Ga, and you can't make me believe any different....it was in Snellville......at Yellow River Game Ranch......



Was it black?


----------



## Buck Roar

I once saw a Black Panther being chased by a regular colored Panther chased by a jaguar chased by bigfoot. i swear.


----------



## DOUBLEDROPTINE

why are all black panther and big foot videos blurry.lol


----------



## Killdee

DOUBLEDROPTINE said:


> why are all black panther and big foot videos blurry.lol



Because they look blurry in real life, or it may just be the drugs and alcohol


----------



## GA DAWG

Here is one I got.


----------



## Bpruitt

GA DAWG said:


> Here is one I got.



That one looks a whole lot healthier than that scrawny one in the OP's picture.


----------



## Killdee

Moron, thats a black bobcat, anyone can see that.


----------



## GA DAWG

Then I saw this one. I later killed.


----------



## panfried0419

SMH. I bet you've seen big foot also.


----------



## Killdee

That last pic gave me a mild stroke trying to look at it, thanks buddy!!


----------



## turkeykirk

Killdee said:


> Because they look blurry in real life, or it may just be the drugs and alcohol



Those people on drugs or alcohol always seem to be the ones who see ET, space aliens, woods monsters, etc. They often hear voices that no one else can hear too.


----------



## BBowman

Less than bad video. What ever it is, is black. 
Nic, any knowledge of Jaguarundis being seen in South Georgia? I have heard of a couple of small populations around N. Florida and S. Alabama.


----------



## GA DAWG

Here he is after the kill.


----------



## Killdee

Nice panther, c that pic shows the long panther tail..sorry I doubted you.


----------



## turnipgreen

NCHillbilly said:


> Man, it's a black housecat. I thought you were joking, but it appears that you're serious?  That is a housecat, plain and simple. You can tell how big it is by comparing it to the grass and weeds. Looks about 10# and less than a foot tall. Even without a size reference, the body-head-tail ratios are all housecat, not anything like a leopard or jaguar, which are the only big cats on earth with a black color phase, and they don't live here.
> 
> And btw, panthers aren't black. They're brown/grayish/tawny colored. The law you're referring to is to protect the eastern cougar/florida panther/painter/puma. There never has been a black one in existence. They're all panther colored.



i will beg the differ.......


----------



## Killdee

So you think that is a black cougar.............can you not see the spots?


----------



## snookdoctor

That's a spotted phase black panther.


Rookies.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Migmack said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/snow-leopards-photographed-1st-time-uzbekistan-234246316.html
> 
> See... It's hard to get pics of rare cats.



"Because of their scarcity and elusive nature, snow leopards are rarely photographed"

Rarely photographed.  Rarely being the key word.  In the case of the black panther that every tom dick and harry all over the country has seen...the word changes to NEVER photographed


----------



## Apex Predator

Jaguar!


----------



## 01Foreman400

It's 2014!  That's the best video you could come up with?


----------



## pasinthrough

What we need is a black panther sub-forum!  C'mon Nic!  Your challenge could be the first Sticky!


----------



## NCHillbilly

turnipgreen said:


> i will beg the differ.......



If that one's in Florida, he's in a zoo.


----------



## steelshotslayer

pasinthrough said:


> What we need is a black panther sub-forum!  C'mon Nic!  Your challenge could be the first Sticky!



I second this motion


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Appreciate all the fun laughs.  Thank God for good rocking wise informed forum members.


----------



## Killdee

Jim Thompson said:


> "Because of their scarcity and elusive nature, snow leopards are rarely photographed"
> 
> Rarely photographed.  Rarely being the key word.  In the case of the black panther that every tom dick and harry all over the country has seen...the word changes to NEVER photographed



Hey Jim, is the black phase panther as prevalent in Illinois and the other great places you and yer LFTT panther chasers hunt as it is here in Jawga?


----------



## CivilWolf

PappyHoel said:


> There should be a law against filming vertical with your iPhone



I have never understood why people don't flip the iphone horizontal to get a full screen when taking videos.  I thought it was just me that found it annoying.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Killdee said:


> Hey Jim, is the black phase panther as prevalent in Illinois and the other great places you and yer LFTT panther chasers hunt as it is here in Jawga?



Yep sad to say the elusive black panther has invaded all corners of the earth.  

I even saw one a month or so ago here in IL standing in the back corner of a cut bean field...well until I put my binocs on it...black yote.  Looked at it with my eyeballs again...black panther....binocs...black yote...eyeballs black panther...binocs black yote...you get the idea


----------



## fowlmeat08

u got me!


----------



## Killdee

Jim Thompson said:


> Yep sad to say the elusive black panther has invaded all corners of the earth.
> 
> I even saw one a month or so ago here in IL standing in the back corner of a cut bean field...well until I put my binocs on it...black yote.  Looked at it with my eyeballs again...black panther....binocs...black yote...eyeballs black panther...binocs black yote...you get the idea



Sooo your saying there shape shifters? I guess them Choctaws weren't so crazy after all!!!


----------



## Forest Grump

turnipgreen said:


> i will beg (to) differ.......





NCHillbilly said:


> If that one's in Florida, he's in a zoo.



Clearly, it is in Florida: you can see the typical rocks found in FL below it & the famous Florida Mountains in the background...


----------



## six

What your calling mountains are waves at Coquina beach.  Black Panthers love the salt life.  Lot's of easy prey on the beach.


----------



## olcowman

I wonder if they's black-phase bigfeets?


----------



## dawg2

Dhall2532 said:


> ... It was unreal


It goes with out saying.


----------



## Grunt gobble

I know one thing, I sure hope we get a handle on these things before they start killin all my coyotes!!! dog on ol nusance panthers !!!


----------



## Killdee

olcowman said:


> I wonder if they's black-phase bigfeets?



Bigfeets only come in 2 colors, invisible or very blurry.....


----------



## bigelow

I'm  just getting into this... read every post  laughed a bit  funny stuff

I cant see the vid though.  I think the op is mad at some of you guys


----------



## NCHillbilly

bigelow said:


> I'm  just getting into this... read every post  laughed a bit  funny stuff
> 
> I cant see the vid though.  I think the op is mad at some of you guys



The video is in post # 12.


----------



## sman

I believe it. Black panthers and big foot are out of focus.  That's why they look fuzzy when you take their pics.


----------



## Twinkie .308

This one was pregnant.  Good thing I got it before they could multiply.  I've seen them take over


----------



## Killdee

Twinkie .308 said:


> This one was pregnant.  Good thing I got it before they could multiply.  I've seen them take over



Good job twinkle, no telling how many fawns that old cat and her cubs would have et. I still dont know how in the world they climb trees with them feets.


----------



## bigelow

NCHillbilly said:


> The video is in post # 12.



Ok.... Nice. I guess you can convince yourself it's a black panther if you want it to be.


----------



## XIronheadX

I actually read all 113 posts? I'll have to re-attend college now!


----------



## dotties cutter

That looks a lot like my lab/dane cross Bubba.


----------



## NCummins

All these black panther sightings and nobody shoots them?


----------



## Duster14

Interesting...


----------



## Killdee

That is an informative video, but you wont convince the people on here that they dont exist.


----------



## Palmetto

Duster14 said:


> Interesting...



You should be required to watch this to join this forum.


----------



## REB 73

Dhall2532 said:


> Again, I have no reason to make this up. What am I gaining by making this story up? Nothing. This recording is on an iphone so the cat is bigger than what it appears. Some of the comments are ridiculous because again, it's not like I am gaining anything from sharing this. If there is no panthers in the state of Georgia, then why are there laws that we can't shoot them? Believe what you want but it was a mom and a cub, hunting together.



They beat you on here if something looks like one.lol


----------



## T.P.

Duster14 said:


> Interesting...



Total bogus information!


----------



## Big Doe Down

Palmetto said:


> You should be required to watch this to join this forum.



Yep instead of a security question you should be forced to watch this video


----------



## Duster14

But it must be true.... its on the internet lol. And your right Killdee, you won't convince the people on here that they don't exist. My vote is they do exist. They said the armadillo would never get in Georgia from Texas, guess what... its here and now competes with the possum.


----------



## Killdee

No problem for critters that exist to migrate, no such luck for a non existing critter. Photography has been around for about 160 years give or take, dont you think somebody would have a photo of one killed hanging up somewhere by now???


----------



## bigelow

Killdee said:


> No problem for critters that exist to migrate, no such luck for a non existing critter. Photography has been around for about 160 years give or take, dont you think somebody would have a photo of one killed hanging up somewhere by now???



Thank you now about Bigfoot......


----------



## six

People just can't figure out how to hit a blurry target.  Kind of like shooting fish with a bow, can't aim where you see him.  Well you can, it just doesn't work.


----------



## REB 73

Uh I think that I am familiar with the fact that you are going to ignore this particular problem until it walks up and bites you on the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -."


----------



## Killdee

bigelow said:


> Thank you now about Bigfoot......



Big foots are real, have you never seen the Patterson film....oh yeah that was a man in a monkee suit wasnt it.... They are Black though.


----------



## Duster14

Oh no the sky is falling, chicken little told us so.... the world is coming to a end soon. Bigfoot and black panthers are going to rule the world after we are gone. 
But all kidding aside, the skeptic in me says no way that is not real, then again the other side says...maybe there is some truth to what they saw. Who actually knows what people are seeing, but those who saw it, will swear it is one. And so the great debate goes on till we have some real proof of a live or dead creature, no matter what it is. After all, look at all new animals and plants that was discovered in 2013.


----------



## gaspur1

Jaguars can be black, I saw one here in Elbert county. Fish and Game had an event with one here in 2012, with a fellow shooting at it. I'm sure there is a record of the incident involving a Mr. Moon shooting at the cat. Game warden's  name is Julius Wilkins of Elbert County.


----------



## Buck Dropper

gaspur1 said:


> Jaguars can be black, I saw one here in Elbert county. Fish and Game had an event with one here in 2012, with a fellow shooting at it. I'm sure there is a record of the incident involving a Mr. Moon shooting at the cat. Game warden's  name is Julius Wilkins of Elbert County.


I don't doubt the fact that jaguars can be black. A panther cannot.


----------



## bedge7767

No black panthers or jaguars here in elbert county.  I checked this morning.


----------



## HuntinDawg89

Jim Thompson said:


> "Because of their scarcity and elusive nature, snow leopards are rarely photographed"



If they had the density of trail cams in Uzbekistan that we do here in Georgia, those photographs wouldn't be that rare.


----------



## ALPHAMAX

That stuffs for real


----------



## ALPHAMAX

check out panther on turkey forum


----------



## REB 73

Nicodemus said:


> My challenge has stood on this forum longer than most have been members here. It still stands, and nobody will ever see it happen.
> 
> 
> I`m waitin` patiently...



Whats your challenge? So nothing hidden for the new members.


----------



## TommyGunnz

Being that you're raised up in a stand probably 10 or 15 feet and have to angle the camera down, it gives some perspective. I've never seen a house cat 3 feet long (not counting the tail, of course). Isn't it funny when people try to tell you what you saw? Nice video man.


----------



## rosewood

Should have shot them. Not supposed to be in ga so they are not protected. That would have stopped the naysayers.


----------



## REB 73

rosewood said:


> Should have shot them. Not supposed to be in ga so they are not protected. That would have stopped the naysayers.



It's going to happen soon enough things will unfold.


----------



## Nicodemus

REB 73 said:


> Whats your challenge? So nothing hidden for the new members.






Here you go. Here is my challenge, word for word, along with the tools I will do the job with, if this legendary varmint is ever brought to me. Which I highly doubt...  




Bring me a BLACK mt. lion-panther-puma-cougar, and I will take it to the Lee County courthouse yard, skin it with a flint flake, kindle a fire by rubbin` two sticks together, cook said critter over this fire, and use one of the claws for a toothpick when I`m done. This challenge also applies to a jaguar, spotted, or black as the tires on a truck, IF, you can prove without a doubt that it was wild, originated in the southern United States, and was not some escaped pet, fair, or zoo animal.

I believe that my words above are purty clear, and easily understood, but just so everybody understands, a BLACK one, not tan, not brown, not gray. Don`t believe me? Try me.

Don`t bring me a picture or photo. Bring me the critter. Oh yea, I get to keep the skin.

I`ve been waitin` a couple of years now, and I`m still waitin`...

Real easy to understand, and interpret.


----------



## RagsAustin

Florida Panther (Puma concolor) in Collier Seminole State Park
they can be black


----------



## RagsAustin

youtube it


----------



## Killdee

Go read Florida Panther site, they will tell you there not black.


----------



## NCHillbilly

RagsAustin said:


> Florida Panther (Puma concolor) in Collier Seminole State Park
> they can be black





RagsAustin said:


> youtube it



I did. That was a video of a normal, tawny-colored panther. And no, there has never, ever, in recorded history been a documented black _Puma concolor._ Never. The geneticists even say that they don't have the gene to be capable of melanism.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter

What county was this in?


----------



## Wrangler Hunter

I am confused.  People on here are saying there is no such thing as a black panther, but on a-z animals.com they say the following.  I added the red color for emphasis.  Not trying to start stuff, just curious.

Panther Classification and Evolution
The Panther (also commonly known as the Black Panther) is a large member of the Big Cat family, native to Asia, Africa and the Americas. The Panther is not a distinct species itself but is the general name used to refer to any black coloured feline of the Big Cat family, most notably Leopards and Jaguars.
Then it says
Panther Anatomy and Appearance
The Panther tends to be dark brown to black in colour and is otherwise identical to the feline species to which it belongs.


----------



## Killdee

No, just no such thing as a black cougar, never ever has 1 been documented.


----------



## Throwback

RagsAustin said:


> Florida Panther (Puma concolor) in Collier Seminole State Park
> they can be black




No
T


----------



## NCHillbilly

Wrangler Hunter said:


> I am confused.  People on here are saying there is no such thing as a black panther, but on a-z animals.com they say the following.  I added the red color for emphasis.  Not trying to start stuff, just curious.
> 
> Panther Classification and Evolution
> The Panther (also commonly known as the Black Panther) is a large member of the Big Cat family, native to Asia, Africa and the Americas. The Panther is not a distinct species itself but is the general name used to refer to any black coloured feline of the Big Cat family, most notably Leopards and Jaguars.
> Then it says
> Panther Anatomy and Appearance
> The Panther tends to be dark brown to black in colour and is otherwise identical to the feline species to which it belongs.



Most of the confusion has been caused by TV and movies. When they show something called a "panther" on a movie, it's black. There are melanistic leopards, and melanistic jaguars. These are the only black big cats. And they're not actually black, up close, you can still see the spotted pattern. Black leopards and black jaguars are rare even where leopards and jaguars are very common-very rare mutants. 

Most black leopards are found in Asia, with a very few in Africa. All black jaguars are found in the Amazon Basin of South America. A black leopard or jaguar would be one out of thousands of normally-colored ones. Neither animal lives in the United States. There are a few jaguars in the Mexican border states of the US, but they are all spotted. The black-phase jaguars have never been found outside of South America.

What causes the confusion is that in the southeastern US, "panther" has long been the common name for the cougar/mountain lion/puma (_Puma concolor_.) None of these animals are black. They are a tawny tan/gayish color. There has never been a documented black cougar/puma/mountain lion. Never. Not in hundreds of years. Only recently have people began to see "black panthers." The older generations who were around when panthers were actually common in the woods never saw or mentioned black panthers, because they knew what real panthers looked like. Only after panthers were extirpated from most of the southeast, and the only time people saw a "panther" was in a movie, did the tales of black panthers start.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter

Palmetto said:


> These threads just amaze me.
> 
> If you are going to make up tales about big cats in GA at least make them about regular colored cats that somehow, might, could be, maybe, a some point, shoulda, my cousin saw one, swear, in GA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Not a black panther, but there are big cats in Georgia

http://www.fws.gov/southeast/news/2011/11-057.html


----------



## Wrangler Hunter

Killdee said:


> No, just no such thing as a black cougar, never ever has 1 been documented.



I misread your post, thanks for clarifying it.


----------



## REB 73

Nicodemus said:


> Here you go. Here is my challenge, word for word, along with the tools I will do the job with, if this legendary varmint is ever brought to me. Which I highly doubt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring me a BLACK mt. lion-panther-puma-cougar, and I will take it to the Lee County courthouse yard, skin it with a flint flake, kindle a fire by rubbin` two sticks together, cook said critter over this fire, and use one of the claws for a toothpick when I`m done. This challenge also applies to a jaguar, spotted, or black as the tires on a truck, IF, you can prove without a doubt that it was wild, originated in the southern United States, and was not some escaped pet, fair, or zoo animal.
> 
> I believe that my words above are purty clear, and easily understood, but just so everybody understands, a BLACK one, not tan, not brown, not gray. Don`t believe me? Try me.
> 
> Don`t bring me a picture or photo. Bring me the critter. Oh yea, I get to keep the skin.
> 
> I`ve been waitin` a couple of years now, and I`m still waitin`...
> 
> Real easy to understand, and interpret.



Thanks Nic now we know were we stand.0


----------



## GT-40 GUY

Here is a video of real ones:



gt40


----------



## REB 73

Deadly Big Cats in New York Wilderness | Cougar, …: http://youtu.be/Fh2RCAoJ9Q0


----------



## pottydoc

GT-40 GUY said:


> Here is a video of real ones:
> 
> 
> 
> gt40


GT don't confuse people with facts. They saw a black animal in the woods, so it must have been a panther. Even if it was toting a duck back to a guy in a blind.


----------



## gaspur1

Get a casting of the footprint, it is a jaguar I would think.


----------



## deerhunter79

kmckinnie said:


> I guess I have more trapping to do, Just when you think you gottem all........



Hmmm.... Wonder if a #4 would work... Or buy a wolf trap


----------



## silentstalker

Proof there are Black Panthers in Georgia.


----------



## gaspur1

I believe it may be jaguars, Get a casting or a picture of the track and we can find out what it is.


----------



## Scrapy

The Carolinas has a football team named for them. So they are real. At least as real as the team.


----------

